# 1975 Long 445 Cold Start



## hoggfan (May 19, 2016)

I bought a 1975 Long 445 without a manual. Can someone help me with cold start procedure? How about a link to a owners manual.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

If u look under the injection pump, theres a small lever sticking down & its surrounded by a linkage.. move the throttle until that lever moves.. THATS the "start retard" lever on the pump.. it retards the pump timing for easier starting..
There also seems to be a "thermo-start" devise in the intake manifold.. basically its a big glow plug that heats the incoming air/fuel mixture for cold starts.
Its normally controlled by the key switch.. turning it to the left & counting to 20 will normally get one started.. if not, do it again.. don't wear down the battery..
ON SOME key switches, half way between start & shut-off will activate the thermo-start
plug..
Good luck.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

See my post on the first page "Ford 4000 diesel starting procedure" . The pump guy and others provided valuable information and got me on the right track for a newbie diesel owner. Great guys, great responses.


----------

